# Cat protective of Kids?



## joh (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a cat who is just a loving, social, gentle soul and he seems to have a cute bond with my 3 year old. She will pull at his tail and lay on him and he continues to be by her side and follow her around and sit next to her when she plays. When she goes to sleep he will sneak into the room and lay on her bed. If she cries, he walks up to her and rubs his head on her. You know toddlers can be rough and she has stepped on him and made him meow a few times, but he has never clawed or bitten. Does anyone else who has young ones notice the same trend in behavior? Is it because the cat can identify babies and young therefore geared towards protection of the young? Just curious what you think/theories on this.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think sometimes they can recognize the difference between pain caused by innocence and that caused by cruelty. My parents' Doberman would let my niece sit on her and playfully pull at her ears and tail.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I think cats are forgiving of gentle older toddlers who know how to be gentle, but I've seen many a cat scatter out of the way in a hurry at an out-of-control baby who's learning to walk or run.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know if it's a good idea for them to sleep together. Remember, cat's will steal a baby's breath.


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you kidding??? Old wives nonsense. B


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I don't know about stealing breath, but my cats like to steal my sleep. It's like the INDY 500 here at 5 am.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*stealing breath*



hal1 said:


> I don't know if it's a good idea for them to sleep together. Remember, cat's will steal a baby's breath.


i think it's the other way around in my house! i love our Angel so much that i feel like i'm stealing HER breath when she comes to breathe on my at night. ha ha!


----------

